# Raw feeders: Loose stools



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

You can give some Kaopectate. You will have to figure out how much by reading what the dose for a small child is, then reduce it more for a dog. 

I do not plan to ever feed raw meat to our dogs - they do just fine on quality kibble moistened with bouillon.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It could be from eating so little; it could be coincidental; it could be that she couldn’t digest the raw food and it’s thrown her system off. So hard to say. It sounds like she’s been fed a bunch of different foods in a very short period of time.

I would call your vet and have them do a fecal float at the very least, and then, assuming they have no concerns, choose a high quality kibble and stick with it for a while.

I feed wet food, too. Peggy gets a spoonful of Weruva Paw Lickin’ Chicken for breakfast and dinner, served on a separate plate so it doesn’t contaminate her kibble. This formula seems to be very easy on tummies. She’s then allowed to free feed on her kibble. We top it up as necessary throughout the day, and toss any leftovers at bedtime.

On the rare occasion she has loose stools, we give FortiFlora probiotics for a month or two, starting with a half dose.


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

Flaxseed meal is a good stool regulator. Start with a small amount (just a sprinkle) and increase gradually. My standard puppy (35 lbs) gets a tablespoon on his breakfast.

I don't believe in raw diets, but I do believe in good, firm stools for every pup!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

It is most likely from switching between kibble and raw. The gut flora community is completely different for raw diets vs high carb diets and if you switch there is always a period of adjustment for the GI tract. It should stabilize over time and be fine. Sometimes a short period of fasting is helpful with GI upset. My raw fed dog gets kibble as treats and loves any type of food. I would think most likely she is entranced by the novelty of the raw. It may lose value over time.


----------



## Rian (Sep 17, 2021)

@Raindrops


Raindrops said:


> It is most likely from switching between kibble and raw. The gut flora community is completely different for raw diets vs high carb diets and if you switch there is always a period of adjustment for the GI tract. It should stabilize over time and be fine. Sometimes a short period of fasting is helpful with GI upset. My raw fed dog gets kibble as treats and loves any type of food. I would think most likely she is entranced by the novelty of the raw. It may lose value over time.


Okay, that's what I was expecting and this makes sense to me. I wish she would have eaten a bit of her old food, I'm sure the transition wouldn't have been so hard on her if she hadn't just quit the kibble cold turkey. I was expecting a period of upset but I wasn't seeing any evidence of this easing up  It is true that I've made a few changes over a short period of time, she really wasn't interested in eating the kibble anymore, hence the switch. She'd probably be better off if I just relax a little and let her find a routine before I introduce any more changes.

@Footprints&pawmarks 


> Flaxseed meal is a good stool regulator. Start with a small amount (just a sprinkle) and increase gradually. My standard puppy (35 lbs) gets a tablespoon on his breakfast.


Thank you for the flaxseed suggestion! I have some ground up already I'll give that a try.

@PeggyTheParti 


> It could be from eating so little; it could be coincidental; it could be that she couldn’t digest the raw food and it’s thrown her system off. So hard to say. It sounds like she’s been fed a bunch of different foods in a very short period of time.


This is the second change, but you're absolutely right, it has been over a pretty short span of time. I'm sure I just upset her system with yet another change - was just concerned with how disinterested she'd become with the kibble. With that said, I haven't done much to make it more enticing beyond the wet food.

@Johanna 


> You can give some Kaopectate. You will have to figure out how much by reading what the dose for a small child is, then reduce it more for a dog.


Hadn't heard of this stuff, I'll keep it in mind, thank you!!

Thank you everyone for your suggestions!! Hopefully she gets back to normal soon.


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

Kaopectate can be good or not-so-good, depending on the formula. And the formulation varies in different places and with different varieties. You'd want one that actually has kaolin (a form of clay) and pectin (from fruit), not Bismuth (which is found in that pink stuff, Pepto-Bismol), which is not tolerated so well by many dogs. Plus, it may turn the stools black, which can be alarming -- you don't want to think the dog is bleeding internally! 

Frankly, I'd avoid it altogether. Stick with the Forti-Flora (nicknamed Farti-Flora for obvious reasons!) and the flaxseed meal -- they're both safe.

Bowel upsets with dietary changes are extremely common. Bowel upsets with eating too much food are also very common. Even too much unaccustomed exercise can loosen stools.


----------



## Rian (Sep 17, 2021)

Footprints&pawmarks said:


> Kaopectate can be good or not-so-good, depending on the formula. And the formulation varies in different places and with different varieties. You'd want one that actually has kaolin (a form of clay) and pectin (from fruit), not Bismuth (which is found in that pink stuff, Pepto-Bismol), which is not tolerated so well by many dogs. Plus, it may turn the stools black, which can be alarming -- you don't want to think the dog is bleeding internally!
> 
> Frankly, I'd avoid it altogether. Stick with the Forti-Flora (nicknamed Farti-Flora for obvious reasons!) and the flaxseed meal -- they're both safe.
> 
> Bowel upsets with dietary changes are extremely common. Bowel upsets with eating too much food are also very common. Even too much unaccustomed exercise can loosen stools.


haha yes I think black stools would have scared me quite a bit - thank you for that heads up. I know the diet shift is responsible for the loose poops, definitely my fault for worrying (probably unnecessarily) and changing things up on her. She seems mostly unbothered by the whole ordeal, if she were lethargic I'd be significantly more concerned.


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

As you should be. Sounds like she's in good hands with you as her Mom. I hope things get better soon - for both of you!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rian said:


> This is the second change, but you're absolutely right, it has been over a pretty short span of time. I'm sure I just upset her system with yet another change - was just concerned with how disinterested she'd become with the kibble. With that said, I haven't done much to make it more enticing beyond the wet food.


The second change, but you also introduced rice, pumpkin, and broth, all of which could loosen stools or cause tummy upset. Peggy didn’t like rice at all. During periods of illness, she did better on plain boiled white chicken.

As far as toppers go, I don’t generally use them because Peggy is so good at self-regulating her food intake. Toppers would either convince her to eat more than she needs or lead to waste.

I would consider that maybe Margot just really doesn’t like the kibble you’re feeding. Have you tried getting samples from an independent pet food store and letting her taste them as treats? You’ll quickly get a feel for what she likes and doesn’t like.


----------



## Rian (Sep 17, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> The second change, but you also introduced rice, pumpkin, and broth, all of which could loosen stools or cause tummy upset. Peggy didn’t like rice at all. During periods of illness, she did better on plain boiled white chicken.
> 
> As far as toppers go, I don’t generally use them because Peggy is so good at self-regulating her food intake. Toppers would either convince her to eat more than she needs or lead to waste.
> 
> I would consider that maybe Margot just really doesn’t like the kibble you’re feeding. Have you tried getting samples from an independent pet food store and letting her taste them as treats? You’ll quickly get a feel for what she likes and doesn’t like.


Sorry, my mistake - I should have said that she wouldn't even eat those things at all. Sniffed and turned her head away. Anyway, she may be a bit like Peggy in that she self-regulates and I'm just not used to it yet. I haven't tried getting any samples but it might be a good idea. With that said, she does seem to like anything as a treat but once it's in her bowl she's less interested. Thank you again!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Good luck! Hope you’ll keep us posted.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Rian said:


> Sorry, my mistake - I should have said that she wouldn't even eat those things at all. Sniffed and turned her head away. Anyway, she may be a bit like Peggy in that she self-regulates and I'm just not used to it yet. I haven't tried getting any samples but it might be a good idea. With that said, she does seem to like anything as a treat but once it's in her bowl she's less interested. Thank you again!!


Maybe try feeder games/puzzles. She won't be associating it with her bowl anyway.


----------



## Rian (Sep 17, 2021)

And we're back to normal this morning, two servings of ground flax seed did it! Thank you all so much for your help. We're both very grateful to not be dealing with the diarrhea anymore...


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I am glad her tummy has calmed down. Our old German Shepherd had the most delicate digestive system. Whenever we changed his diet I had to do it very gradually. I remember making up bags that were 1/5 new food,4/5 old food for about five days and then, if all was well, I would go on to 2/5 new food, 3/5 old food etc. It was a very slow process, but I wanted to avoid his usual explosive gut reaction to change. Interestingly enough, I have (with the poodles) switched to premade frozen raw, and they have no trouble switching between proteins or brands. Well, except for Mr. Allergy who can't eat salmon, duck, beef, turkey, or lamb. Thank goodness he thrives on chicken, ha-ha!


----------

